# 86 300Z NA Value



## nbenson45 (Apr 2, 2018)

New to the forum and looking for some help. I’m going to look at an 86 non-turbo car this weekend and I’m having trouble pinning down what the actual value of these cars is. The owner (former teacher of mine) has owned it since new and she’s ready to sell it. I’m interested but I’m also not going to try to steal it from her, that’s why I’m trying to figure out an actual market value. She’s somewhat related now so I’m not trying to ruin any future family gatherings. 

So like I said, 1 owner all original 86 300z GL, t-top, manual trans, analog dash, non-turbo car with around 130k miles. Garage kept and completely clean with no damage. I don’t have any pictures yet but I will after this weekend. 

Any insight on what a fair value would be? Again, even if I don’t buy I’m going to help her sell it so I’d like a close ballpark. I see them all over from 3-14k and I don’t know what makes the difference in price between the NA models (obviously the turbos are more sought after). Thanks for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

According to the NADA classic car guide, low retail is $2800...average is $7200....and high retail is $12150.


----------

